

KYou, a new open source solution to know yourself better - gelnior
http://frankrousseau.github.io/kyou/

======
conroy
I'm a fan of quantified self, but I'm not comfortable sharing this data with
yet-another third party service. Tracking email, browsing habits, application
usage, etc. is valuable, but the collected information should stay on my
laptop.

[edit]: Cozy is a self-hosted web application (similar to ownCloud) so you're
sharing the data with yourself. My point about browsing history and
application usage still stands.

About six months ago I wrote an OS X app (and browser extension) that tracked
all my computer usage. It never grew past a prototype, but I'm thinking of
starting work on it again.

~~~
jsilvestre
Cozy is a self-hosted platform that values privacy. You could upload the data
from your osx app to YOUR cozy on YOUR server and make mashups with your other
data. It is very valuable information so it is better if you actually hold
that value :)

~~~
conroy
Very cool. I've haven't heard of Cozy before and just assumed it was another
email provider, not a similar offering as ownCloud.

------
imkevinxu
I'm confused. It sounds like this is all limited to data built on Cozy such as
Cozy Mail and Cozy Todos, why would I want to switch over to those
applications to do my mail and todos?

~~~
gelnior
They are the easiest trackers to build. But I would like to add stuff like
weather tracking (based on forecast API), number of posted tweets, number of
github commits...

------
cheald
First impression on the name: KYou sounds like a pitch for personalized
lubricant.

~~~
BetaCygni
And we all know what the NSA is going to use this lubricant for...

~~~
Digit-Al
They must already be using the best lubricant in the world, because they've
been screwing the American public for years without anyone realising.

